
Betty Crocker’s Absurd, Gorgeous Atomic-Age Creations - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/01/magazine/betty-crockers-absurd-gorgeous-atomic-age-creations.html
======
acqq
> This proxy war probably also accounts for some of the box’s aggressive
> cheeriness, its implicit insistence that you should always be hosting.

> Maybe because I was born too late

You were just born too late. Home parties were more common before. And the
kids were allowed to play _alone_ outside and nobody _knew_ exactly where they
were until they came home. I can go forever pointing the obvious to us old
enough...

